# MY other pets :)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is my lovely Toy Poodle - Tyson (as some of you already know as my impersonator :shock























































Sorry I just have soooo many "favorite" pics 

Quincy, my GSD




























And last but certainly not least, Jag my TWH


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Great photos Chelsey  Jag is esp. gorgeous!

Kristen


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

Beautiful animals! They are all great, but I just love Tyson's face. What a cutie!


----------

